# H&K Benelli Value



## Dedduc (Oct 14, 2005)

Trying to figure out what it is worth? H&K Benelli Super Black Eagle 26 inch barrel. A little wear from sliding in gun case. I just put all new springs in the gun and follower for the heck of it. Have all choke tubes and shims, even got some brand new Rob Roberts chokes for it. Yes it will float the 4th shell!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

$950 on a good day. I have two with 24" barrels and would NOT sell either for double that amount.


----------

